# So why doesn't Tyra rock her NATURAL hair?



## loolalooh (May 12, 2009)

I watched the ever-anticipated Tuesday Tyra show and it was quite interesting I must say.  There's much to be said about the guests, but what I want to know is: So why doesn't Tyra rock her NATURAL hair more often?  I missed the first 10 minutes of the show, so if she answered the question during that time, then disregard what follows:

With how critical she was with some of the guests (for reasons I can understand), I would think she'd show her real hair more.  She probably wore a weave/wig yesterday and may be back in one tomorrow or sometime soon.  Why?  Is it for protection?  If that's the case, then why not wear the cornrows she had today or natural twists, buns, updos, etc. for protection.  Is it because her wig/weaves look better?  If that's the case, then she could learn to style her natural hair so that it is up to par.  Is it for ease?  If that's case, then she would be contradicting herself considering some of the comments she made to the guests.  

*So why doesn't Tyra rock her NATURAL hair more often?  *


----------



## JollyGal (May 12, 2009)

Maybe she is scared of the lack of acceptance she will get for rocking her natural hair...maybe she doesn't want to alienate her non black viewers...maybe she just can't be bothered...maybe her hair is damaged and she is embarrassed...maybe she isn't proud of her natural hair...maybe she is wearing it in a protective style during working hours and then lets it down...maybe she doesn't have the courage to do it

honestly I haven't got a clue about why she doesn't rock her natural hair. I doubt we will ever see her natural hair. No worries she is still gorgeous and fierce

All of these topics about the show are making me sad that I can't watch it


----------



## Mystic (May 12, 2009)

Because deep inside she probably feels just like those children she had on the show today.  I can't think of any other reasons why in so many years of doing the show she has NEVER (probably except today and another time when she puts it in braids) worn her natural hair out.


----------



## R4L (May 12, 2009)

she's had it on ANTM a few times. .... but its REAL quick to shave any other chick bald


----------



## yellow08 (May 12, 2009)

Well, she is a celebrity and most AA celebrity women cannot rock their "real" hair (natural or relaxed) it's too damaging (their hair is styled way too much by different stylists from day to day). I'm glad to see that she has what looks like healthy hair under her LF!


----------



## loolalooh (May 12, 2009)

sunhun said:


> *Maybe she is scared of the lack of acceptance she will get for rocking her natural hair...maybe she doesn't want to alienate her non black viewers*...maybe she just can't be bothered...*maybe her hair is damaged and she is embarrassed...maybe she isn't proud of her natural hair*...maybe she is wearing it in a protective style during working hours and then lets it down...*maybe she doesn't have the courage to do it*
> 
> honestly I haven't got a clue about why she doesn't rock her natural hair. I doubt we will ever see her natural hair. No worries she is still gorgeous and fierce
> 
> All of these topics about the show are making me sad that I can't watch it


 


Mystic said:


> *Because deep inside she probably feels just like those children she had on the show today.* I can't think of any other reasons why in so many years of doing the show she has NEVER (probably except today and another time when she puts it in braids) worn her natural hair out.


 
I'm inclined to believe these reasons.


----------



## loolalooh (May 12, 2009)

yellow08 said:


> Well, she is a celebrity and most AA celebrity women cannot rock their "real" hair (natural or relaxed) *it's too damaging* (their hair is styled way too much by different stylists from day to day). I'm glad to see that she has what looks like healthy hair under her LF!


 
True indeed.  I can understand that it's more protective to wear a weave than to manipulate the real hair on a daily basis.  But why silky, straight weaves over curly, coily weaves (like Jill Scott, Erika Badu)?  She's was going hard on the girl about her Hannah Montana wig when she herself rocks her own "Hannah Montana" wig.  Tyra seemed on the show to be all about changing the mentality of "good hair" versus "bad hair" but doesn't appear to practice that in her public life.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2009)

You guys beat me to it with this question!  I just watched that show and at the end she made her "closing arguments" and mentioned that she feels beautiful wearing her natural hair.  if that is the case, why don't her actions translate that?  I was also surprised she didn't address that within herself the way she was asking her guests why they relax their hair or wear wigs and weave.  At the end of the day though, we can speculate until the cows come home but the only way we will really know the answer to that is to get the answers from Tyra herself.


----------



## Country gal (May 12, 2009)

She looks like she has healthy hair. It seems she uses the LF for protective styles. I would like to see her rock the corn rows more often or a braid out.,


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2009)

Country gal said:


> She looks like she has healthy hair. It seems she uses the LF for protective styles. I would like to see her rock the corn rows more often or a braid out.,


 
I agree.  I think so too.  I would have loved to be at that taping so I could have seen EVERYTHING.  I know they edited it down and cut out all the real "meat" of the discussion.


----------



## Hairsofab (May 12, 2009)

Country gal said:


> She looks like she has healthy hair. It seems she uses the LF for protective styles. I would like to see her rock the corn rows more often or a braid out.,


 
Actually I was thinking those cornrows were a lacefront. I think Tyra has worn a cornrowed lacefront before.


----------



## Hairsofab (May 12, 2009)

R4L said:


> she's had it on ANTM a few times. .... but its REAL quick to shave any other chick bald


 
Yeah I hate how she wants to cut everyone's hair, especially if she thinks they are cute.

I've watched ANTM a lot but I've never seen Tyra with her real hair. In fact, over the past few years of candid paparazii photos of her, I've never seen one without her wig. So honestly, I think she is either bald or just refuses to wear her hair out in public.


----------



## JollyGal (May 12, 2009)

You know what...I don't think this show is going to be successful. Why? Because Tyra isn't going to practice what she preached. Im sure many of the women on the show and in her audience look up to her soooooooooo it's not going to make black women change what they view as good or bad hair. Tyra doesn't show her real hair and says she is proud of her natural hair yet it's covered up and no one knows what it looks like?

Now if Mama O did this show I could see it getting through to black women.

Oh well she tried right?

I'm saying all of this and I haven't even seen the show.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2009)

sunhun said:


> You know what...I don't think this show is going to be successful. Why? Because Tyra isn't going to practice what she preached. Im sure many of the women on the show and in her audience look up to her soooooooooo it's not going to make black women change what they view as good or bad hair. Tyra doesn't show her real hair and says she is proud of her natural hair yet it's covered up and no one knows what it looks like?
> 
> *Now if Mama O did this show I could see it getting through to black women.*
> 
> ...


 

She would...and after years of being natchal.... O is wearing HER OWN HAIR.

Tyra needs to think that over.


----------



## JollyGal (May 12, 2009)

^ That means it's a confidence thing. rocking your natural hair is a bold thing to do especially when you know you're going to get a majority of negative comments from your own people. Tyra is probably proud of her hair but would never show it...maybe when she is AS successful as Oprah and her own boss then she will show her hair.

Oprah set a benchmark that is more than achievable.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Simple answer.

Chick's got ISSUES.
Period.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 12, 2009)

Because of the industry. Plain and simple.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 12, 2009)

Because of the industry. Plain and simple. She obviously doesn't think her hair is glamourous enough or professional looking to wear it out on her show everyday. Not to mention the fact it would be jacked up by the end of the season after all the styling and primping took place.

It may be the Tyra Banks show but she is not in control of everything. I really don't think the execs behind her show would allow her to do it. Oprah doesn't even wear a fro on her show why should we expect Tyra to? Just because my hair is natural, doesn't mean I have to wear a fro everyday. Or that I have to wear one at all. People probably think I'm bald too because I rarely wear my hair out. I'm not ashamed of it, I just don't have time and energy to deal with it most of the time. Wigs and pieces are easier for me. But you have to do what's best for you.


----------



## yellow08 (May 12, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> True indeed. I can understand that it's more protective to wear a weave than to manipulate the real hair on a daily basis. But why silky, straight weaves over curly, coily weaves (like Jill Scott, Erika Badu)? She's was going hard on the girl about her Hannah Montana wig when she herself rocks her own "Hannah Montana" wig. Tyra seemed on the show to be all about changing the mentality of "good hair" versus "bad hair" but doesn't appear to practice that in her public life.


 
I think Jill Scott's and Erika Badu's image is *manufactured* just like Beyonce's, Ashanti's and Keri Hilson's (however, being on indy labels allow for a bit more personal room) plus EB/JS image is also stereotyped for the type of music they make. The whole neo-soul/r&b genre (i.e. India Arie, Leela James, Ledisi, etc...) all with beautiful natural hair. I can't think of many mainstream artist on major labels with natural (or natural "looking") hair (including weaves). Alicia Keys did it for a minute when she came out (but then again she was on a new label which allowed for more personal choices, etc...)

Back on topic: sort of  
I'm not going to knock anyone for what they decide to do with their hair. I like my hair straight but I don't have no were near the issues her guests had on the show...This is the reason why I dislike the relaxed/natural, good/bad hair debate...everyone thinks it's about self-image issues which is not the case for all people. I don't think my hair is bad, ugly etc...it's just my choice for the moment.

I don't think the purpose of her show was to change the mentality of good/bad hair, I think it was more of a platform to bring awareness to the issue. 

Who am I to challenge what issue someone should practice in his/her public life? In my public life I have a straight weave but in my private life, I nurture my beautiful 4a/b hair....In my public life, I wear Bobbi Brown, MAC on my skin...in my private life, I swear by eye creams, spf 20, face creams, etc...to keep my skin healthy and youthful. I personally don't think it's that serious. I do however, this it's sad that those young girls already view "nappy" hair as bad hair. But as you can see they were only 3-8yo so our idea of what's pretty/ugly is formed before wayyyyy we find forums like LHCF to help us learn how to care/manage our hair whether (weaved, LF, natural, tex-laxed or relaxed)...I only hope that their mothers can work on developing and nurturing their daugthers self-esteem.


----------



## knt1229 (May 12, 2009)

Country gal said:


> She looks like she has healthy hair. It seems she uses the LF for protective styles. I would like to see her rock the corn rows more often or a braid out.,


 
I was surprised at how thick and healthy Tyra's hair seemed in her cornrows. But I was kind of wondering if maybe she didn't add some weave in that too. Because IMO having her natural hair styled and hanging loose would have made her seem less hypocritical. 

Don't get me wrong the braids were nice but I still would like to see her hair texture and to be able to really see whether it's as healthy and thick as it seemed.


----------



## Anew (May 12, 2009)

Or maybe she just want to wear those wigs, lol... I don't know if its always so deep


----------



## Ivypearl08 (May 12, 2009)

good question...you ever seen Beyonce rocking her real do!  Nope!  For the same reasons Tyra isn't rocking hers....public perception...although on the other hand...maybe she is protecting her real hair from being fried from all the flat-ironing and what not they have to do before going on the show....hmmmm!!!!


----------



## Lady S (May 12, 2009)

Maybe I'm naive, but I think Tyra could rock her real, natural hair and wouldn't get a backlash.  I remember in the 90s, around the same time Tyra was out, there were a couple of models that were rocking the fro.  I think one was french, light-skinned, and named something like Crystal?  You also have women of color sporting braids, dreads, straw sets, kinky twists, cornrows, etc.  Hell, you see white women sporting some of those hairstyles.  

Don't get me wrong, I like my wigs.  Some of them are curly, some of them are straight, most of them are dark, but I have some that are dark with blonde highlights.  I like variety.  But if Tyra's going to go on tv and say she loves being natural, then maybe she should show it?  

Personally, I can't wait till my twa grows into a baa so I can rock my twists and my crazy wigs, but that's just  me.


----------



## Kurlee (May 12, 2009)

It's way toooooo damaging. I don't care what type of hair you have, if I was famous and getting glammed up twice a day to be on camera. HELLLLLLLL no, you would never see my hair. Too much heat and constant manipulation = baldness. No thank you! Tyra's hair did look healthy in those canreows today though


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 12, 2009)

she's probably bald


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 12, 2009)

I fear that the LF's have damaged her hairline.  That's why.


----------



## Rei (May 12, 2009)

lol @ people thinking rocking her natural hair out has to be a 'fro'

c'mon guys, she can still be glam without a lacefront for ONE DAY especially considering it was a show about people wearing their own hair, christ.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 12, 2009)

CenteredGirl said:


> I fear that the LF's have damaged her hairline.  That's why.



We've seen her hairline and it's not damaged. Nor is her nape. There were some pictures in OT recently with an updo and you could see it. She's no Naomi Campbell.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 12, 2009)

Lady Speedstick said:


> *Maybe I'm naive, but I think Tyra could rock her real, natural hair and wouldn't get a backlash.  I remember in the 90s, around the same time Tyra was out, there were a couple of models that were rocking the fro.  I think one was french, light-skinned, and named something like Crystal?  You also have women of color sporting braids, dreads, straw sets, kinky twists, cornrows, etc.  Hell, you see white women sporting some of those hairstyles.*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my wigs.  Some of them are curly, some of them are straight, most of them are dark, but I have some that are dark with blonde highlights.  I like variety.  But if Tyra's going to go on tv and say she loves being natural, then maybe she should show it?
> 
> Personally, I can't wait till my twa grows into a baa so I can rock my twists and my crazy wigs, but that's just  me.



Not if your agency doesn't think that's the right "look" for you. Models don't get to pick how they look if they are under a contract. They can't make any changes without the agency's approval either. It's all about a look. Especially if they already have somebody who is doing the same thing with their agency. They don't want to have models with similar looks. I remember an agency telling one of the top model girls that on screen. That they already had a girl with a look similar to hers (brown skinned with a twa) so they probably wouldn't be interested in signing her at the time.


----------



## Denise11 (May 12, 2009)

I think it's the Modeling industry. When you're in that business, you don't have complete control of how you look. Not even Tyra. You have to go along with what society deems beautiful for you. When tyra is working with her children's group, she wears her natural hair often.  But look at America's Next Top Model. They always force the women to change to look the way society think they should, as a model. Not all of them want to, but they do, because they want to work.

It's just like last year, when Tyra was gaining weight. She quickly lost it, because she said that the Tyra Show told her that she better get that weight off now. Tyra is smart. She know what she have to do to get what she wants.


----------



## iCandyc (May 12, 2009)

because she's a hypocrite!


----------



## 757diva (May 12, 2009)

Most of the times I have heard Tyra talk about her natural hair and then shows it...She always has those d*** cornrolls in.  I wanna see a fro or some thin/thick tresses with no weave added.  For some reason I love her craziness lol She is kind of self-centered and always makes things about herself but I can't help but love her lol She is fierce in her own way and is trying to do bigger and better things that alot of retired models won't do or haven't done.


----------



## Miamori (May 12, 2009)

The following are my personal opinions, which shall be bluntly presented as facts.

Beyond the usual "she's a big time celebrity argument"....

It's because Tyra is insecure, for a number of reasons.

She is not simply insecure about her natural hair, but her relaxed hair too... simply her hair on her head in either state, as afro or modified afro (as in black hair that has been relaxxed... still won't be 2a and dry silky smooth!).

Beyond that, to wear her NATURAL hair would require a transition and/or BC.

She is relaxed. Her relaxed hair is thin, always colored regularly and especially when she DOES rarely wear it out (and it is colored to match her weaves... red or red + blonde - telling, right?)

The longest I have ever seen her relaxed hair is SL, but not full SL. The shortest is full NL. 

The cornrows on the show were a lacefront. Her cornrows with her relaxed hair don't look nearly as healthy and full... it is easy to tell they are not comprised of thick, thriving hair.

She does not wear her natural hair because she would have to first except that her hair will never be what it is not, that it will never grow from her scalp like a palm tree, that if she relaxes her hair it still would not, and so on. I don't see her going natural when she cannot even accept her RELAXED hair for its blackness.

She does not wear her "natural" extension-less hair because of a lack of length, health, and shame over it.


----------



## Denise11 (May 13, 2009)

How do you know if she's insecure? How do you know that her hair won't grow? Isn't that myth something that we're trying to dispel? 

I dont think her cornrows is a lacedfont. On one of her shows, she had her hair braided and it looked just as healthy as it did on this show. The girl is smart. She knows what she's doing. And whether she wears her weave or not, she's just as black as all of us African Americans.




Miamori said:


> The following are my personal opinions, which shall be bluntly presented as facts.
> 
> Beyond the usual "she's a big time celebrity argument"....
> 
> ...


----------



## BonBon (May 13, 2009)

Maybe its coz its thin. It seems both black and white celebs in the US have an issue over having thick lustrious hair (WW on TV seem to pile on the glue in extensions), especially if you have a national TV show.

 I can understand it because I have the same and Im already worrying about not having big hair when I start wearing my hair out of braids. However I can tell a lot from the textures people choose time after time in weave/lacefront/braids.





 She also obviously wore fake hair or lace front braids on the show to make them bulkier (yes, I have seen especially made lacefront braids somewhere online I think!)


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> How do you know if she's insecure? How do you know that her hair won't grow? Isn't that myth something that we're trying to dispel?
> 
> I dont think her cornrows is a lacedfont. On one of her shows, she had her hair braided and it looked just as healthy as it did on this show. The girl is smart. She knows what she's doing. And whether she wears her weave or not, she's just as black as all of us African Americans.



I would agree. My hair looks just like hers did when it's cornrowed straight back. And my hair is thin. That wasn't a lacefront. When she turned her head to the side you could see that it was her hair because of the way the edge was. She could have had some hair fed into the cornrows to make it look fuller but most people don't know how to do them that way. You always see that bulb in the front where they added in the hair when you see people with cornrows with added hair. I think the wears her hair braided under the wig and she just took the wig off.


----------



## zara (May 13, 2009)

While I don't like to judge I do think Tyra has issues with her hair. Why?

- She lies that her Lacefront is a weave all the time(Still don't get that)
- She can only show her natural hair in cornrows, I'm sure that she sometimes adds extensions

I do hope that she learns to embrace her own hair. She is gorgeous and has  confidence to pull any hairstyle off.


----------



## Denise11 (May 13, 2009)

Maybe she just don't like Afro puffs or the other Afrocentric hairstyles. 

Maybe she likes weave but when she wears her natural hair, she wears braids because that may be the only afrocentric style that she likes.



zara said:


> While I don't like to judge I do think Tyra has issues with her hair. Why?
> 
> - She lies that her Lacefront is a weave all the time(Still don't get that)
> - She can only show her natural hair in cornrows, I'm sure that she sometimes adds extensions
> ...


----------



## MAMATO (May 13, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Maybe she just don't like Afro puffs or the other Afrocentric hairstyles.
> 
> Maybe she likes weave but when she wears her natural hair, she wears braids because that may be the only afrocentric style that she likes.


 
Thank you Denise11....I dont like afros and puffs either.  When I was natural back then, my hair was always in a ponytail, braided or sometimes cornrowed.  When you are 4a-4b, leaving your hair out when you dont straighten it is asking for troubles, at least for me.  I would spend a whole day trying to fight against those knots and lose a whole bunch of hair   Tyra has thin hair, I can imagine the damage that would cause to her poor hair from where I am, it aint worth it


----------



## MAMATO (May 13, 2009)

For those saying she is wearing a LF, aren't we the first to get offended when people assume our hair is fake because it is full, thick or long.  A 30-page thread is never enough to expose all our frustrations in such circumstances. Here we go doing the same thing to others.  Hello, am I missing something ?


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

zara said:


> While I don't like to judge I do think Tyra has issues with her hair. Why?
> 
> - *She lies that her Lacefront is a weave all the time(Still don't get that)*
> - She can only show her natural hair in cornrows, I'm sure that she sometimes adds extensions
> ...



Zara - this post is not directed at you, but I quoted you just so I could respond to the wig/weave comment. 

She has said many times that she wears a wig. I remember her talking one day about it coming off when she stayed over somebody's house one night and how she tied her scarf to prevent that from happening. She said in the show yesterday that she wears wig. She also wears weave and talked about that. I think it's funny that everybody scrutinizing her show doesn't even watch it or maybe has caught it once or twice. How can you speak so much about something you really haven't even studied enough to form an opinion about. Just loud and wrong. 

Also why does everybody think that just because you're natural (especially those people who are not natural) you have to wear your hair out or in a fro. Everybody doesn't like fros and it takes a lot of preparation and manipulation to get your hair to stand up in a fro. Who has time to do that everyday? And more importantly who wants to deal with the tangles it produces at the end of the day everyday? That's part of the reason why children who are natural keep their hair braided and plaited. To keep it from tangling and shrinking back on itself because nobodies mama wants to wet and detangle from root to tip everyday. Why are people acting like they don't know this? When you wear a child and natural did you wear your hair out in a fro everyday? So why does a grown woman who is natural have to?


----------



## Afrobuttafly (May 13, 2009)

I don't know Tyra Banks personally and neither do any of you so we'd all just be guessing..Only way to find out is to ask her. I'll ask her and if she answers I'll let you all know in a thread.  She has said several times b4 that basically she has to let go of her attachment to wigs/weaves.


----------



## Ladyhenri (May 13, 2009)

I am  annoyed that sooo many spin off threads have been made about this show that us none Americans can watch


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Zara - this post is not directed at you, but I quoted you just so I could respond to the wig/weave comment.
> 
> She has said many times that she wears a wig. I remember her talking one day about it coming off when she stayed over somebody's house one night and how she tied her scarf to prevent that from happening. She said in the show yesterday that she wears wig. She also wears weave and talked about that. I think it's funny that everybody scrutinizing her show doesn't even watch it or maybe has caught it once or twice. How can you speak so much about something you really haven't even studied enough to form an opinion about. *Just loud and wrong. *
> 
> Also why does everybody think that just because you're natural (especially those people who are not natural) you have to wear your hair out or in a fro. Everybody doesn't like fros and it takes a lot of preparation and manipulation to get your hair to stand up in a fro. Who has time to do that everyday? And more importantly who wants to deal with the tangles it produces at the end of the day everyday? That's part of the reason why children who are natural keep their hair braided and plaited. To keep it from tangling and shrinking back on itself because nobodies mama wants to wet and detangle from root to tip everyday. Why are people acting like they don't know this? When you wear a child and natural did you wear your hair out in a fro everyday? So why does a grown woman who is natural have to?


Girl, you read my mind! your post is so on point. I think what it all boils down to is this. People don't like tyra banks for whatever reason, so everything she says and does is wrong. People are grasping at straws and are not even presenting factual information.

I have 4a hair and people bug me all the time asking why I don't wear my hair out in a fro .  if they have the time to detangle, co wash, put products, let dry and do it all again every morning, be my guest, but I know I would not retain much length that way, and trust me I would DEFINITELY be having some bad hair days.  Also, my hair is very curly so to make it in a fro wouldn't really "work", cuz my hair kinda hangs downish. Sometimes, I wear weaves or canerow my hair if i know I'm gonna be busy  for a while.  I dunno, I think people are just putting all these UNREALISTIC expectations and rules on Tyra as misguided form of hatred for her. I don't understand the contempt. Yes, she can be extra and what not, but she is doing big things and discussing things in the mainstream that are ALWAYS ignored.

People have been raising concerns that white people will now judge them  based on what Tyra says.  I think it is a good thing to open up the eyes of white people to what we go through with our hair, our skin and our lives.  Maybe it will create a dialogue, maybe it will make some more open minded.  Some will be ignorant, while others may actually learn something.  I just think people dislike Tyra so much, they are not at all being objective.


----------



## cicilypayne (May 13, 2009)

Miamori said:


> The following are my personal opinions, which shall be bluntly presented as facts.
> 
> Beyond the usual "she's a big time celebrity argument"....
> 
> ...




I'm so glad you said this, yesterday's show was infuriating I could barely watch..I was just screaming to the television screen "tyra you are wearing a wig right now!!!


----------



## Hairsofab (May 13, 2009)

cicilypayne said:


> I'm so glad you said this, yesterday's show was infuriating I could barely watch..I was just screaming to the television screen "tyra you are wearing a wig right now!!!


 

I speculated here yesterday that her cornrows were a lacefront and now that I looked at the show, I definitely think they are a lacefront. I do think however I remember seeing tyra's real hair once on her show. It was straight and slicked back in a ponytail and her hairline was really far back.


----------



## lilyofthevalley (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Not if your agency doesn't think that's the right "look" for you. Models don't get to pick how they look if they are under a contract. They can't make any changes without the agency's approval either. It's all about a look. Especially if they already have somebody who is doing the same thing with their agency. They don't want to have models with similar looks. I remember an agency telling one of the top model girls that on screen. That they already had a girl with a look similar to hers (brown skinned with a twa) so they probably wouldn't be interested in signing her at the time.



But Tyra is not a model anymore.  She retired.   Even if she is wearing wigs as a protective style, it doesn't answer why we never see her wearing her natural hair when she's out and about.  If you're going to make a show about people accepting their natural hair then at least wear your own hair out once in a while.  It doesn't have to be everyday or even every week, but I'm sure she could wear it out once every couple of months while she's out doing some shopping or something.


----------



## PearlyCurly (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Zara - this post is not directed at you, but I quoted you just so I could respond to the wig/weave comment.
> 
> She has said many times that she wears a wig. I remember her talking one day about it coming off when she stayed over somebody's house one night and how she tied her scarf to prevent that from happening. She said in the show yesterday that she wears wig. She also wears weave and talked about that. I think it's funny that everybody scrutinizing her show doesn't even watch it or maybe has caught it once or twice. How can you speak so much about something you really haven't even studied enough to form an opinion about. Just loud and wrong.
> 
> *Also why does everybody think that just because you're natural (especially those people who are not natural) you have to wear your hair out or in a fro.* *Everybody doesn't like fros* and it takes a lot of preparation and manipulation to get your hair to stand up in a fro. Who has time to do that everyday? *And more importantly who wants to deal with the tangles it produces at the end of the day everyday?* That's part of the reason why children who are natural keep their hair braided and plaited. To keep it from tangling and shrinking back on itself because nobodies mama wants to wet and detangle from root to tip everyday. Why are people acting like they don't know this? *When you wear a child and natural did you wear your hair out in a fro everyday? So why does a grown woman who is natural have to?*



First i want to say Tyra is not natural she is relaxed, i've have seen her w/o the wig on TV and her hair is bone straight and thin. But since when was it that if your natural when you wear your (natural)hair out, it will have to be in a fro??? There are many different styles she could have worn. Tyra has a stylist, you are telling me they couldnt come up with anything besides some damn cornrows or an afo? 

And you ppl act like we are asking for her to wear her hair out EVERY single day..Who is asking her to wear her hair out everyday? But would it kill her to do so just once? I dont think so I have been watching Tyras show since it started and the only thing i remember seeing is wig, wig, fake bun, pony tail, & cornrows. She makes all these shows about loving your self and your "blackness" but all she wears are these blonde wigs with this fake asz baby hair. And then i seen some ppl saying its damaging to wear your hair out, you ppl act like shes going to war

I think the simple answer to why she doesnt wear her "natural" hair out is because she doesnt like it..i dont even think she likes natural hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

PearlyCurly said:


> First i want to say *Tyra is not natural she is relaxed*, i've have seen her w/o the wig on TV and her hair is bone straight and thin. But since when was it that if your natural when you wear your (natural)hair out, it will have to be in a fro??? There are many different styles she could have worn. Tyra has a stylist, you are telling me they couldnt come up with anything besides some damn cornrows or an afo?
> 
> And you ppl act like we are asking for her to wear her hair out EVERY single day..Who is asking her to wear her hair out everyday? But would it kill her to do so just once? I dont think so I have been watching Tyras show since it started and the only thing i remember seeing is wig, wig, fake bun, pony tail, & cornrows. She makes all these shows about loving your self and your "blackness" but all she wears are these blonde wigs with this fake asz baby hair. And then i seen some ppl saying its damaging to wear your hair out, you ppl act like shes going to war
> 
> I think the simple answer to why she doesnt wear her "natural" hair out is because she doesnt like it..i dont even think she likes natural hair.



To be honest with you, we don't even really know the answer to that question. We are all speculating. The woman on the panel with the locs is a member of NP and she said Tyra is natural. She sat on the stage with the woman so I'd take her word over anybody on this board who watched it on tv. But really, we don't know the answer. To me, it doesn't make sense to continue to relax your hair if you're going to wear a wig all the time but everybody doesn't think like I do. She could be relaxed. I don't know. Also, her hairline or nape don't look bad like so many people have been posting. There were just pictures last week with her hair pulled up over in the ENT board and she is no Naomi Campbell.

And two, everybody keeps saying why didn't she wear it out, why didn't she wear a fro, a twist out, etc. Maybe she didn't know what else to do with it but braid it. In all honesty, I think she just snatched her wig off and went out there like that. But everybody doesn't like natural hairstyles period. I'm natural myself and there are a lot of them I don't like for various reasons. And everybody doesn't go natural for the same reasons. Like the girl who was undecided. I got the impression that she was being forced into being natural. Either that or be bald headed. Some people don't make a concious choice to do it so they're not comfortable. Also everybody hasn't gone through their "mental transition" yet. And based on what Tyra said at the end of the show, I could see that. If she is natural, she's not comfortable and secure enough to wear her natural hair out yet. But how is that different from anybody else? I see posts all the time about I can't BC because my head is shaped funny, I never had short hair, I'm afraid of how I'll look etc.  What all that boils down to is people not being comfortable with being short and nappy.

And a lot of people even naturals don't realize there are more styles out there than a fro, twists, puff, locs, or braids. A lot of people come online to look at other naturals fotkis to get styles. Many black stylists won't even touch natural hair with a ten foot pole because they want you to get a perm.  They want it as flat and straight as possible. And a lot of the natural salons that actually do styles charge an arm and a leg to twist, braid, etc. I see posts on this board asking if certain styles can be done (mainly about can rollersets be done on natural hair). A lot of people are just ignorant to natural hair in general because we're not used to seeing it or dealing with it.

Also, just because it is the Tyra Banks show it does not mean she is in charge. She even said at the beginning of the show, she has wanted to do a show about black hair for the last three years but wasn't able to. Y'all really think she put it on the back burner because she wanted to? She still has to answer to the powers that be just like anybody else on tv. That's why she lost all that weight. Those execs got on her behind. Whether she is still a model or not she is still selling a certain image and clearly that involves long glamorous straight hair and not short tightly coiled hair. It happens in Hollywood all the time whether you are a singer, actress, tv personality, etvc. She is not on Oprah's level where she can call the shots.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 13, 2009)

I could see her being afraid of damage during her modeling years, but now that's just not true.

She could wear all kinds of pretty natural styles. I'm not talking about just an afro or puff. She could have beautiful twists, twist outs, up dos, etc. She has access to stylists that do natural just like she hires someone to weave and lace her up.

Tyra is a beautiful lady, but until she practices what she preaches, I'm not buying what she's selling.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

lilyofthevalley said:


> But Tyra is not a model anymore.  She retired.   Even if she is wearing wigs as a protective style, it doesn't answer why we never see her wearing her natural hair when she's out and about.  If you're going to make a show about people accepting their natural hair then at least wear your own hair out once in a while.  It doesn't have to be everyday or even every week, but I'm sure she could wear it out once every couple of months while she's out doing some shopping or something.



We've seen her hair before. She's even shown pictures on the show. I remember one day LL was on and they were talking about dont's and embarassing pictures and she showed her hair. She said her hair had finally gotten to a decent length and she wanted to wear it out but she ended up looking a HAM because she needed her color touched up. She had a lot of dark roots showing and was saying she shouldn't have gone out like that. Her hair was like a red/brown in the picture. It was about SL but it didn't look bad. 

There was another picture of her with a fro on another show where she had to take out her weave and her stylist called out so she couldn't get her hair done. She had to go home with the picked out fro from having her hair in a weave for 3 months. She doesn't do it often but she has shown it. I don't count those cornrow pics though. She could have hair in there and she never lets them hang so we can't even see how long it is. She's probably addicted to weave like Beyonce is. 

It seems to me whenever we catch her out and about in random shots, going to the gym, running errands, etc. she always has a rag on her head. Clearly that head isn't combed and she doesn't want anybody to see it. I don't think she's bald headed and obviously she doesn't have long hair either but with all the money she has and all the wigs she wears there's really no excuse for her to not have maybe decent SL hair. I do think her hair might be thin though. Obviously these are just my opinions and I'm speculating. But I mean why do we expect so much from her anyway? She's just an ex model turned talk show host. Do we want Oprah to wear a fro or twist out too? Oprah has had a show now for what 20 years and she's just become comfortable wearing her hair out in the past few years.


----------



## bedazzled (May 13, 2009)

Well Um Tyra has wore her natural hair out on her show. She did it for 'Backwards' Day for one of her episodes..instead of wearing a weave she wore her natural hair...wore her dress backwards. She even talks about folks thinking she is bald headed. Episode here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctc-ZE8uvFM&feature=channel_page


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> Girl, you read my mind! your post is so on point. I think what it all boils down to is this. People don't like tyra banks for whatever reason, so everything she says and does is wrong. People are grasping at straws and are not even presenting factual information.
> 
> I have 4a hair and people bug me all the time asking why I don't wear my hair out in a fro .  if they have the time to detangle, co wash, put products, let dry and do it all again every morning, be my guest, but I know I would not retain much length that way, and trust me I would DEFINITELY be having some bad hair days.  Also, my hair is very curly so to make it in a fro wouldn't really "work", cuz my hair kinda hangs downish. Sometimes, I wear weaves or canerow my hair if i know it's I dunno, *I think people are just putting all these UNREALISTIC expectation and rules on Tyra as misguided form of hatred for her.* *I don't understand the contempt. Yes, she can be extra and what not, but she is doing big things and discussing things in the mainstream that are ALWAYS ignored.*
> 
> People have been raising concerns that white people will now judge them  based on what Tyra says.  I think it is a good thing to open up the eyes of white people to what we go through with our hair, our skin and our lives.  Maybe it will create a dialogue, maybe it will make some more open minded.  Some will be ignorant, while others may actually learn something.  *I just think people dislike Tyra so much, they are not at all being objective*.



I agree with this whole post. She's almost up there with Beyonce. If somebody stole the sun out the sky, Bouncey did it.


----------



## bedazzled (May 13, 2009)

Ivypearl08 said:


> good question...you ever seen Beyonce rocking her real do!  Nope!  For the same reasons Tyra isn't rocking hers....public perception...although on the other hand...maybe she is protecting her real hair from being fried from all the flat-ironing and what not they have to do before going on the show....hmmmm!!!!



Beyonce has rocked her real hair as well..







&


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Well Um Tyra has wore her natural hair out on her show. She did it for 'Backwards' Day for one of her episodes..instead of wearing a weave she wore her natural hair...wore her dress backwards. She even talks about folks thinking she is bald headed. Episode here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctc-ZE8uvFM&feature=channel_page



I saw that episode too and she had a hairline! Yes. No thin edges. Shoot there's people here on the board with thin edges. Why is it so far fetched to believe Tyra might have edges? The hair was up in a bun/ponytail thing though. She never wears it loose/down.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Beyonce has rocked her real hair as well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These damn pictures again.  These pictures are deceiving because of the angles. That second one when shown from another angle shows that it's a bigger messy bun on top her head. She wasn't out with a snatch back.  And the first one - there was another shot that showed that the hair was pulled up in the back.


----------



## bedazzled (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> I saw that episode too and she had a hairline! Yes. No thin edges. Shoot there's people here on the board with thin edges. Why is it so far fetched to believe Tyra might have edges? The hair was up in a bun/ponytail thing though. She never wears it loose/down.



I think it just depends on the stylist and if the celeb cares. For example we all know celebs like Naomi Campbell couldn't care less about their hairline, therefore dont care how the wig is slapped on as long as it looks good. Beyonce and Tyra rotate to different phony pony hairstyles and thus need their edges. Thats my theory.



glamazon386 said:


> These damn pictures again. These pictures are deceiving because of the angles. That second one when shown from another angle shows that it's a bigger messy bun on top her head. She wasn't out with a snatch back. And the first one - there was another shot that showed that the hair was pulled up in the back.



And LMAO these are all i COULD FIND besides this one


----------



## Denise11 (May 13, 2009)

You say that Tyra is relaxed? Could be.  Well, I'm relaxed and I wear cornrows. Relaxed hair doesn't make her any less black, or less able to represent black hair.

If she were natural, would she really be required to wear styles other than cornrows? If I were natural, I would probably ONLY wear cornrows, because I don't like the way the other styles for short, natural hair looks.

Everyone, even Tyra, has a right to make choices for their own hair. And we should respect her right to wear her hair as she pleases.

 I don't know why all of the Tyra hatred is going on. I think it's more jealousy than anything. 



PearlyCurly said:


> First i want to say Tyra is not natural she is relaxed, i've have seen her w/o the wig on TV and her hair is bone straight and thin. But since when was it that if your natural when you wear your (natural)hair out, it will have to be in a fro??? There are many different styles she could have worn. Tyra has a stylist, you are telling me they couldnt come up with anything besides some damn cornrows or an afo?
> 
> And you ppl act like we are asking for her to wear her hair out EVERY single day..Who is asking her to wear her hair out everyday? But would it kill her to do so just once? I dont think so I have been watching Tyras show since it started and the only thing i remember seeing is wig, wig, fake bun, pony tail, & cornrows. She makes all these shows about loving your self and your "blackness" but all she wears are these blonde wigs with this fake asz baby hair. And then i seen some ppl saying its damaging to wear your hair out, you ppl act like shes going to war
> 
> I think the simple answer to why she doesnt wear her "natural" hair out is because she doesnt like it..i dont even think she likes natural hair.


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> You say that Tyra is relaxed? Could be.  Well, I'm relaxed and I wear cornrows. *Relaxed hair doesn't make her any less black, or less able to represent black hair*.
> 
> If she were natural, would she really be required to wear styles other than cornrows? If I were natural, I would probably ONLY wear cornrows, because I don't like the way the other styles for short, natural hair looks.
> 
> ...


 @ the bolded. Afro puff and "natural" hair doesn't make you more "black". And thank you for calling it what it is...... jealousy.


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> These damn pictures again.  These pictures are deceiving because of the angles. That second one when shown from another angle shows that it's a bigger messy bun on top her head. She wasn't out with a snatch back.  And the first one - there was another shot that showed that the hair was pulled up in the back.


  THANK YOU. People can't stand the fact that Beyonce, seems to "have it all", so they HAVE to find something wrong, hence the obsession with proving she's bald headed


----------



## bedazzled (May 13, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> THANK YOU. People can't stand the fact that Beyonce, seems to "have it all", so they HAVE to find something wrong, hence the obsession with proving she's bald headed



Well I didn't say anything about Beyonce being Bald Headed..I just said here is her natural hair since someone said Beyonce doesnt wear her real  hair because she doesnt have the guts..I dont think shes bald but her hair isn't anything special. It looks thinned out to me but who cares she freaking gorgeous.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> I think it just depends on the stylist and if the celeb cares. For example we all know celebs like Naomi Campbell couldn't care less about their hairline, therefore dont care how the wig is slapped on as long as it looks good. Beyonce and Tyra rotate to different phony pony hairstyles and thus need their edges. Thats my theory.
> 
> 
> 
> And LMAO these are all i COULD FIND besides this one



I found one... And from the looks of it, it's a weave anyway.






I couldn't find the other one but I know I've seen it on this board before. This picture here looks more realistic like it could be her hair. Way more realistic than the one from the airport.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 13, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> We've seen her hairline and it's not damaged. Nor is her nape. There were some pictures in OT recently with an updo and you could see it. She's no Naomi Campbell.


 
I remain skeptical.  How can you wear an LF 24X7 and not damage your hairline?  No way.  Photoshop or Toppik hair spray (fine keratin hairs that look just like your hairline), I guess.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

CenteredGirl said:


> I remain skeptical.  How can you wear an LF 24X7 and not damage your hairline?  No way.  Photoshop or Toppik hair spray (fine keratin hairs that look just like your hairline), I guess.



They were red carpet candid photos so they weren't photoshopped. It wasn't from a studio photoshoot.

In all honesty, lately her wigs haven't looked like lacefronts to me. They don't have that baby hair on them. They look a HAM, IMO but they could just be regular full wigs. And everybody doesn't use glue or tape on the hairline. You can pin it on like a regular wig. Some members here on the board do this. I think Ediese does. I've never had any of my wigs come off with the combs in them. It's really not that hard.

ETA: Also, some people just don't have problems with their edges. I wore wigs, braids and weaves for years and my edges never got pulled out. And my hair is fine. I did have problems with damage other places but not the edges. My problem spot is below my ear on the left side. Some people have problems with their nape or crown.


----------



## Miamori (May 13, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> How do you know if she's insecure? How do you know that her hair won't grow? Isn't that myth something that we're trying to dispel?
> 
> I dont think her cornrows is a lacedfont. On one of her shows, she had her hair braided and it looked just as healthy as it did on this show. The girl is smart. She knows what she's doing. And whether she wears her weave or not, she's just as black as all of us African Americans.



I did not say "her hair won't grow." I said when I've seen it out over the past few years, it has been NL-SL. You inferred what you chose. Had you asked if that were what I was saying, I would have told you no. 

I think it is a lacefront because when I've seen her own hair cornrowed, it looks significantly different than when she has a lacefront set or hair added in. It looks remarkably and inarguably different. 

And if you think she is smart, that is fine. I did not say she is an idiot, or that she does not no "what she is doing." I would not make an assessment of her intelligence, because I don't have a basis or report from which to do so. If you thought I did decide she was a clueless idiot, I'd like to know what you thought I was saying she doesn't have a clue about... making money or having healthy hair? I said nothing about her intelligence, or about her blackness. You came to a lot of conclusions. 

From what I have seen, her hair is NOT healthy. I did not say it can't grow. In the state it's been in each and every time I've seen it, it's not healthy in its condition; I was disregarding length. I referenced her length not to suggest it can't grow, but to point out the fact that she switches it up in terms of styles, color and cut, and that no matter what, I've never seen it as healthy.

ETA: And sorry, I forgot to address one of your questions. I know she's insecure at times about her hair, shape (and other things that are contributed to by her blackness), and that she feels held to intimidating and far-reaching standards because she's admitted to it from her own mouth on shows and in interviews. If you are adamant about questioning it, I can find you references and links. 

If you have more questions based off what I've actually said, feel free...


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Well I didn't say anything about Beyonce being Bald Headed..I just said here is her natural hair since someone said Beyonce doesnt wear her real  hair because she doesnt have the guts..I dont think shes bald but her hair isn't anything special. It looks thinned out to me but who cares she freaking gorgeous.


Not you in particular. Just people in general, especially on this board. People forget, beyonce in the early dc days wore her real hair and it was luscious and thick. Even lately she has been wearing her real hair and it's healthy and very long.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

Miamori said:


> ETA: And sorry, I forgot to address one of your questions.* I know she's insecure at times about her hair, shape (and other things that are contributed to by her blackness), and that she feels held to intimidating and far-reaching standards because she's admitted to it from her own mouth on shows and in interviews*. If you are adamant about questioning it, I can find you references and links.
> 
> If you have more questions based off what I've actually said, feel free...



This is true......


----------



## mstar (May 13, 2009)

Bosinse said:


> Actually I was thinking those cornrows were a lacefront. I think Tyra has worn a cornrowed lacefront before.


I'm so glad someone finally said this. I'm no expert, but it definitely looked like she cornrowed one of her lacefronts yesterday. All that perfect baby hair in front seemed to match other wigs I've seen her wear.


----------



## Denise11 (May 13, 2009)

The part about her being smart was just my personal statement. All of the other stuff that I said still stands. Y'all need to stop the jealousy and hatred.



Miamori said:


> I did not say "her hair won't grow." I said when I've seen it out over the past few years, it has been NL-SL. You inferred what you chose. Had you asked if that were what I was saying, I would have told you no.
> 
> I think it is a lacefront because when I've seen her own hair cornrowed, it looks significantly different than when she has a lacefront set or hair added in. It looks remarkably and inarguably different.
> 
> ...


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 14, 2009)

Okay, I might be wrong.  You are correct, could be wearing wigs and yes I am familiar with Ediese's technique.

She did wear LF's for a long minute though.  She just might have good edges.  Thanks girlfriend. Enlightenment is so cool.


glamazon386 said:


> They were red carpet candid photos so they weren't photoshopped. It wasn't from a studio photoshoot.
> 
> In all honesty, lately her wigs haven't looked like lacefronts to me. They don't have that baby hair on them. They look a HAM, IMO but they could just be regular full wigs. And everybody doesn't use glue or tape on the hairline. You can pin it on like a regular wig. Some members here on the board do this. I think Ediese does. I've never had any of my wigs come off with the combs in them. It's really not that hard.
> 
> ETA: Also, some people just don't have problems with their edges. I wore wigs, braids and weaves for years and my edges never got pulled out. And my hair is fine. I did have problems with damage other places but not the edges. My problem spot is below my ear on the left side. Some people have problems with their nape or crown.


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2009)

lilyofthevalley said:


> *But Tyra is not a model anymore. She retired. Even if she is wearing wigs as a protective style, it doesn't answer why we never see her wearing her natural hair when she's out and about. If you're going to make a show about people accepting their natural hair then at least wear your own hair out once in a while. *It doesn't have to be everyday or even every week, but I'm sure she could wear it out once every couple of months while she's out doing some shopping or something.


 
I have to agree with this.  

What's the harm in wearing her hair out every now and then on her show and at public events.  Oprah does it, why can't she?  Robin Roberts (Good Morning America) does it, why can't she?  Tomiko (model) rocks her natural sometimes (see link), why can't she?  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EyCA6TjvWv4/R5y7smc5BVI/AAAAAAAAAwA/kQaabJy05aw/s400/tomiko2.jpg

It's hard for me to swallow that it's an external reason -- society, industry, stylists, etc. -- at this time of her life (post retirement).  I tend to feel like it's an internal reason -- preference, insecurity, etc.  At the same time, I'm not there with her so I don't know what she's experiencing.  I can only speculate.

Now, don't get me wrong.  Tyra can go ahead and do whatever she wants to do.  We can ALL choose whatever it is we want to do with our hair.  I just question if her words were words she merely felt towards her guests and not necessarily towards herself.  _Your hair is beautiful as is; you don't need the Hannah Montana wig.  Lady, your face stands out better in your natural hair than with that wig/weave.  Etc._  If she feels similarly about her hair - that she too is beautiful in her real hair - then why hide it so much _post retirement_.  And under those super straight wigs.  (At least Oprah rocks some curly/wavy ones.)  I now understand the importance of listening to your agency and wearing that LF in order to book that show ... but post retirement?  I merely wonder ... that's all.

And also, to wear her hair out, does not necessarily mean in a fro as clarified earlier.  Real hair does not equal fro.  Cornrows, twists, updos, buns, presses, rollersets, strawsets, etc.  All of us on the board (I hope) know the versatility of hair - natural or relaxed.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 14, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Zara - this post is not directed at you, but I quoted you just so I could respond to the wig/weave comment.
> 
> She has said many times that she wears a wig. I remember her talking one day about it coming off when she stayed over somebody's house one night and how she tied her scarf to prevent that from happening. She said in the show yesterday that she wears wig. She also wears weave and talked about that. I think it's funny that everybody scrutinizing her show doesn't even watch it or maybe has caught it once or twice. How can you speak so much about something you really haven't even studied enough to form an opinion about. *Just loud and wrong.*
> 
> *Also why does everybody think that just because you're natural (especially those people who are not natural) you have to wear your hair out or in a fro. Everybody doesn't like fros and it takes a lot of preparation and manipulation to get your hair to stand up in a fro. Who has time to do that everyday? And more importantly who wants to deal with the tangles it produces at the end of the day everyday?* That's part of the reason why children who are natural keep their hair braided and plaited. To keep it from tangling and shrinking back on itself because nobodies mama wants to wet and detangle from root to tip everyday. Why are people acting like they don't know this? When you wear a child and natural did you wear your hair out in a fro everyday? So why does a grown woman who is natural have to?


 
Great Post!!!..."Loud and Wrong"


----------



## doll-baby (May 14, 2009)

Maybe she feels she doesn't have to prove anything to anybody.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 14, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> I have to agree with this.
> 
> What's the harm in wearing her hair out every now and then on her show and at public events.  Oprah does it, why can't she?  Robin Roberts (Good Morning America) does it, why can't she?  Tomiko (model) rocks her natural sometimes (see link), why can't she?  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EyCA6TjvWv4/R5y7smc5BVI/AAAAAAAAAwA/kQaabJy05aw/s400/tomiko2.jpg
> 
> ...



She's not retired. She may not walk the runway anymore but she still has a boss at the Tyra Banks show. She is still working. I think she has more control on ANTM than the talk show. She does wear curls and waves sometimes. She had waves yesterday. But she usually wears long hair. She wore a big curly fro during judging on Top Model before. Both looked better than that straight blonde mess she had been wearing the past few months. Also, she is not on Oprah's level. Oprah has been in the talk show business for 20+ years. Tyra is on what year 4 or 5?


----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 14, 2009)

I _so _agree with you . It's kind of a pet peeve of mine when ANYone doesn't practice what they preach. Tyra should be the last one to look down on those parents who decide to do what they do to their children's hair. She herself is a role model to millions of young girls (and she herself acknowledges this) so what else is a young girl supposed to think when they see blonde, long and straight weave wearing Tyra on their TV set? 

If Black women as a collective want our younger generations to learn to love their "blackness" we must lead by example and show that we love and embrace what makes us black and beautiful.


----------



## MA2010 (May 18, 2009)

Did anyone ever find links to the "Good hair, bad hair" episode online? I'm searching for the full episode with no luck.


ETA: Found it http://www.socialnetworkportal.it/video/Tyra.htm or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeXUm8OOUA8


----------



## yuriko (May 18, 2009)

I do have to say that when one hosts a Daytime TV show and asks people hard questions and gives them a hard time about their choice of hair style, they should not be surprised when the same question is thrown back at them. She opened the door for this. If she didn't feel comfortable talking about her own hair, then she shouldn't have hosted a show about this particular topic.

Her hosting style is more like Dr. Phil's in that it is "prescriptive", so of course she is going to face criticism the same way he faces criticism.

I am so sick of people accusing others of Hating just because they have a criticism of anyone. Tyra obviously thought it important for black women to wear their hair in the natural state, or else she wouldn't have been trying to do the show for 3 years.  So the question about why she does not wear out her own hair is indeed valid.


----------



## theprototype (May 18, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Did anyone ever find links to the "Good hair, bad hair" episode online? I'm searching for the full episode with no luck.
> 
> 
> ETA: Found it http://www.socialnetworkportal.it/video/Tyra.htm or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeXUm8OOUA8


 

part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeXUm8OOUA8
part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0DgVijM7Z8
part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBoBR20n8S4&feature=related
part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g13u0w2oP4&feature=related
part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxQGXmEVw-4&feature=related


----------



## Auburn (May 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlvYwVqjQcE
her cornrows are in this video in the beginning


----------



## tmrskltn (May 21, 2009)

"JUDGE NOT LEAST, YE BE JUDGED. I think it's intresting that people r going to SPECULATE AND ASSUME , all this stuff. I think there are a lot of undercover haters that need to worry about thereselves and others who ask there opinion . and if u hate fer show so much WHY DO U WATCH it ? Does ur T.V. not turn? I personally think shes a great rolemodel for black woman and think if people would look at the positive things they just might learn something . im going to leave this here, because theres way to much energy being put into this post.


----------



## afiya27 (May 21, 2009)

For the most part, I agree with many of these posts defending Tyra.  At core, she, like most of us, was born into a world that pretty much from day ONE told us the following:

a) Being pretty is a female's duty.

and 

b) "Nappy" hair is ugly.

But for Tyra, it didn't stop there.  She went into the BELLY of the beast!  The American beauty industry.  And, by playing by their rules, became arguably one of the most successful supermodels of them all!  The stuff you have to do to get there doesn't just slide off of you.  You internalize some of it.  You get caught up in stuff.  I'm sure she has people "advising" her.  Giving her all kinds of conflicting messages.  Generating even MORE insecurity.  

Divas like Tyra and Beyoncee (and even Oprah and--I dare say--Michelle Obama) are PAVING THE WAY for our Afro-haired daughters of the future by providing a basic CONCEPT of a black woman holding such high positions (ie a lot of whites wouldn't even be able to IMAGINE these things without them).  But they are clearly signaling to us via their actions/choices that this society is STILL not a safe enough place for them to feel comfortable showing that part of who they are.  It IS a pretty vulnerable part for many of us (especially those of us who were not only told this stuff by our families and friends, but by the AMERICAN PUBLIC AT LARGE!)  

So the truth is, the very FACT that they are on TOP of their game, YET don't sport naturals isn't so much about THEM as it is about what is going on at the grassroots level.  WE are the foot soliders.  If we want to see natural divas, we need to buy more India Irie, Jill Scott, Macy Grey etc.  We need to write to the production companies.  We need to pull out all the stops!  Encourage MORE shows like the one Tyra did.  Have our hair dillemmas on the tips of the tongues of women (and men) of ALL races!

Basically, if we don't start a mini-revolution within each of us everyday folk, we won't see change on the stage.  Think about it, if, when folks thought of a black woman (whether they were black or white), they EXPECTED to see a head full of beautiful, dense, coils or twists etc., and were actually DISAPPOINTED or turned OFF when they didn't see it, BEST believe those executives would get the message QUICKLY.  It's ultimately about the bottom dollar.  

Maybe this show was Tyra's cry for help/mobilization.  Maybe we should all write her exectives on BOTH of her shows and threaten to boycott if they don't let her show her hair IN PEACE!  LOL!  Who knows.... It's possible...


----------



## Kurlee (May 22, 2009)

tmrskltn said:


> "JUDGE NOT LEAST, YE BE JUDGED. I think it's intresting that people r going to SPECULATE AND ASSUME , all this stuff. I think there are a lot of undercover haters that need to worry about thereselves and others who ask there opinion . and if u hate fer show so much WHY DO U WATCH it ? Does ur T.V. not turn? I personally think shes a great rolemodel for black woman and think if people would look at the positive things they just might learn something . im going to leave this here, because theres way to much energy being put into this post.


----------



## Kurlee (May 22, 2009)

afiya27 said:


> For the most part, I agree with many of these posts defending Tyra.  At core, she, like most of us, was born into a world that pretty much from day ONE told us the following:
> 
> a) Being pretty is a female's duty.
> 
> ...


LOVE this post!


----------



## loolalooh (May 22, 2009)

afiya27 said:


> For the most part, I agree with many of these posts defending Tyra. At core, she, like most of us, was born into a world that pretty much from day ONE told us the following:
> 
> a) Being pretty is a female's duty.
> 
> ...


 
I like this post a lot.  Very articulate and well put.  You've made some very good points.


----------



## Alastri (May 22, 2009)

why is it that whenever a woman has an issue with another woman, especially an attractive one, it's because of jealousy? isn't that a bit juvenile? no one came in here and did anything other than call her a hypocrite (and maybe insult some of her weave choices ). whether you believe her to be a hypocrite is up for grabs, but i don't see the supposed jealousy. she's a role model, and has said it herself i believe, so i think it would be irresponsible for people to just inherently praise everything the woman does.


----------



## Kurlee (May 23, 2009)

Alastri said:


> why is it that whenever a woman has an issue with another woman, especially an attractive one, it's because of jealousy? isn't that a bit juvenile? no one came in here and did anything other than call her a hypocrite (and maybe insult some of her weave choices ). whether you believe her to be a hypocrite is up for grabs, but i don't see the supposed jealousy. she's a role model, and has said it herself i believe, so i think it would be irresponsible for people to just inherently praise everything the woman does.


i think it's because nobody ever has a substantive counter argument


----------



## loved (Sep 8, 2009)

bumping. . . 

Note, that we use the words real and natural interchangeably in this thread.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why do the majority on here think that she has to have severe personality/acceptance issues just because she wears a wig/weave? Everyone on here knows she's a celebrity, and our hair is "brittle" enough without all that styling they have to go through. I wouldn't wear my real hair either, tbh. There are plenty of you on here who wear wigs/weaves regularly. Not to mention, who knows what the woman does in the privacy of her own home? I'm pretty sure she's got enough money to take that mess out, and have it put back in for her show.

Sorry if it sounds like I've gone on a rant, but I really hate it when it seems like people want to see nothing but negative about a person. It's hateful. At least give the woman props for trying.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Sep 8, 2009)

sunhun said:


> maybe she doesn't want to alienate her non black viewers...maybe she just can't be bothered...




This implies that "non-Black" television personalities are somehow alienating Black folks by wearing their natural hair.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Sep 8, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Why do the majority on here think that she has to have severe personality/acceptance issues just because she wears a wig/weave?



I think human nature is to rely on stereotypes as they're easier to access and don't require complex or critical thinking on our parts.

The (rather simple-minded) stereotype is that of the Black woman who has a sense of inferiority or self-hatred, who straightens her hair.

When in actuality, the reasons for straightening one's hair are often a lot more complex...but people are often too lazy to give that much thought, so they fall back on stereotypes, instead, to make judgment calls about an individual or about a particular group.  

As I mentioned earlier, when my family was in the Nation of Islam and the Black Panthers, the vast majority of the women involved in our locale had relaxed hair...

And they were a lot more "pro-Black" and doing a lot more for their people than anyone on this forum is doing by simply passing judgment from the comfort of their home keyboards.  

Wearing your hair natural, relaxed, whatever says pretty much nothing about you as an individual.  I've seen "step and fetchit" mentalities amongst both relaxed, AND natural individuals...so I refuse to try to assume that I know anyone's motives for their hair choices.  

It's ignorant...  (sorry to sound so embittered in the end, but damn I get tired of this weak *** argument over and over again)  

Being pro-Black isn't about your hair.  It's about your contributions to your people.  Our ancestors marched, had police dogs sicced on them, and were hosed down in the streets with firehoses fighting for their children's rights to education and equality.  *That* was being pro-Black.  

*Today*, being "pro-Black" is wearing your hair in a natural state and judging everyone else who doesn't?  Give me a freaking break.


----------



## Zsugar (Sep 8, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Because of the industry. Plain and simple. *She obviously doesn't think her hair is glamourous enough or professional looking to wear it out on her show everyday. Not to mention the fact it would be jacked up by the end of the season after all the styling and primping took place.*



I so agree with the bolded.In the end women still watch her show because - it's Tyra Banks. She is a retired *supermodel* for pete's sake. People expect a persona. Women love glamour. I believe that is also why she lost a few pounds, she was going too far with the weight gain.


----------



## NikStarrr (Sep 9, 2009)

How about because once put in/on, the weaves/wigs are easier.  Also, we see how easy it is for us regular folk to get addicted to weaves, etc when we get it.  Even I got addicted for like a year. haha  Why wouldn't she?  Celebrities are still regular ppl.


----------



## loved (Sep 9, 2009)

It seems like a lot of people project their own hair goals & desires on Tyra - 
why is she:
wearing a weave
not natural
not longer
not thicker

Tyra's personal goal seems to be to wear a lot of different styles, lengths & colors, not just on the show, but to the events she attends.  She appears to want to cut the color out of her hair and to move to a blunt cut. Even after he cut her hair yesterday, she said that she wanted more cut.


----------



## Anew (Sep 9, 2009)

Did she ever say if she was relaxed or natural?


----------

